# Driving for Uber with PCP vehicle



## Em1234 (21 d ago)

Had a little chat with an Uber driver today and they told me that they bought their vehicle on PCP finance because it’s cheaper monthly to work Uber. When I asked him wasn’t he afraid of getting caught he said he won’t and went silent.

Are there other drivers on here using PCP finance to work Uber and if so, how’s that going for you? Did you tell the dealer the car would be used for Uber and set mileage high? 

Would love to hear from you!


----------

